# not eating and has squinty eyes???



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

My pigeon is squinting and not eating much the last 2 days. What could be the causes? They havent even left the loft yet! So the only thing i can think of is that it caught something from the loft where i bought him and his siblings but it was healthy and eating the last 3 weeks that ive had them

Edit: he looks like hes sleeping but hes standing up. Maybe his eyes hurt?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You should isolate him and handfeed him for the start.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

heres a pic. he will move his head as if he is looking around but when it comes to opening his eyes, he just doesnt want to.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

ill remove him right now, any suggestions on how to hand feed? or crop feed.... or whatever its called, ive never done it so step by step directions would really help


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

his eyes arent bright and clear either. they seem to have a little bit of goop in them and it looks like he has a third eyelid or extra piece of skin on the top lids or.... something


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

I did a google search... could it be coccidiosis? If so how is it treated? (Specific medication names please).

I hope all my birds dont have it


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> ill remove him right now, any suggestions on how to hand feed? or crop feed.... or whatever its called, ive never done it so step by step directions would really help


Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.

*Please provide her with vitamins also. I can see the keel bone sticking out.*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The pigeons have 3 eyelids..one is a membrane. I wonder what i see it's the membrane, but in the pic looks quite thick.
Does the eye has any discharges or the nose?Is she breathing fine?


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Seems like its breathing okay. Doesnt have any discharge that i see in the nose. I looked for canker in the mouth, didnt see any. The eyes seem like they have goop in them, doesnt look like the eyelid to me


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

You need to treat for ornithosis ,with Doxycycline 30 mg once daily for 10 days,start the treatment immediately...its fatal otherwise.Also treat for cocidiosis with Whatever available in your place,i use Amprolium 2.5 gm in 2 litres of drinking water for 4 days


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker, can you get him first to Dr Russum. It's better to get his opinion first, since he can inspect the bird's eye. And yes, to be treated for coccidiosis.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

take the bird to the vet for an exam and fecal testing, in the meantime provide supportive care with the warmth and handfeeding, also you may want to scrape the loft more often to prevent diesease.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> take the bird to the vet for an exam and fecal testing, in the meantime provide supportive care with the warmth and handfeeding, also you may want to scrape the loft more often to prevent diesease.


We do keep it pretty clean, the loft they came from had poo about an inch thick in most places  so im not surprised he is ill. Our loft is built so they dont walk on their poo, it drops about 2 to 3 inches below where they walk. I was trying to avoid the vet if it can be treated with over the counter pigeon meds, but i can definately see the logic.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not necessary that if you keep a clean loft, they will not get sick. There are many other considerations, like stress, the setting of the loft, the size, humidity or too dry etc.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> It's not necessary that if you keep a clean loft, they will not get sick. There are many other considerations, like stress, the setting of the loft, the size, humidity or too dry etc.


Well, i think they are starting to go through their first molt and they are pretty new to my loft, maybe those 2 things combines are too stressful?

Atm, everyone else looks healthy and happy


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

My boyfriend picked up a 6 in 1 medication for our little sickie (and the others will be treated as well). It goes in the water. He also bought sulmet if this one doesnt work, but id rather try this first, partially because it treats so many things at once but also becaise ive heard sulmet can make them kinda listless for a few days (or something like that).

Has anyone used a 6 in 1 med before? This one treats canker, coccidiosis, worms, and some other things that i cant remember.

We are going to feed him semi warm peas tonight as i believe dima reccomended (the frozen veggies i bought also have corn, carrots, and green beans. Will any of those be good for him or only the peas?). Since he isnt drinking water at the moment, should we mix up the medicine/drinking water solution and give it to him orally from a syringe? If so, how much does a pigeon drink daily and can i give it to him in one or 2 daily doses?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

6 in 1 meds, like 4 in ones, really don't work. There isn't enough of any one med in them to cure anything. You are better off giving one med. I wouldn't give him the beans. The peas and corn would be fine. The peas would be easier to digest, so I'd give more of them with a little bit of corn. Giving a bird water from a syringe is dangerous as you can easily aspirate him if the water goes down the wrong tube. I would just try dipping his beak in tepid water, but not over his nostrils. And see if that will encourage him to drink. The peas will contain some moisture and that will help a bit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Should also have mentioned that he should be eating 50 or 60 peas at one sitting, 2 or 3 times a day. Wait til his crop empties before feeding again, as you don't want to add new food to old food in the crop, as it will go bad in there. Just let it empty, and then feed him again.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Should also have mentioned that he should be eating 50 or 60 peas at one sitting, 2 or 3 times a day. Wait til his crop empties before feeding again, as you don't want to add new food to old food in the crop, as it will go bad in there. Just let it empty, and then feed him again.


Holy crap thats alot of peas at one time, is there an "easy" way to do it like keeping his mouth open some how or something?

Well, if the 6 in 1 doesnt work, we will do the sulfa. Hopefully it will work and we wont have to use it. Is the 6 in 1 ok to use as a preventative?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Defrosted peas or corn it's enough to keep him hydrated, but do what Jay said by dipping the beak in the water. The pigeon is weak and you should give vitamins. Some come in powder and you can sprinkle very little over the peas.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It doesn't really take long to feed once you get the hang of it. Hold the pigeon on your lap and against your body. Come from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak. Open it up and put in a pea and push it way to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Now you have to let him close his beak so he can swallow. Then you do another one. Once you get used to it, and the bird gets used to it, it will go faster. If he squirms too much, put him in the cut off sleeve of a t-shirt with just his head sticking out, or wrap him in a small towel.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> It doesn't really take long to feed once you get the hang of it. Hold the pigeon on your lap and against your body. Come from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak. Open it up and put in a pea and push it way to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Now you have to let him close his beak so he can swallow. Then you do another one. Once you get used to it, and the bird gets used to it, it will go faster. If he squirms too much, put him in the cut off sleeve of a t-shirt with just his head sticking out, or wrap him in a small towel.


Thanks, guess im on my own with this guy. My boyfriend said he wont help  im irritated to say the least


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> Thanks, guess im on my own with this guy. My boyfriend said he wont help  im irritated to say the least


 Good for you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can do it.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> Good for you!


He has basically written him off, which is sad. im at least going to feed him all weekend to see if he improves, hopefully it will stimulate him to eat. The thing i cant get him to do is drink the medicated water. I tried dipping his beak, he drank a minimal ammount but not nearly enough. I tried putting a couple drops in his mouth, which obviously worked but i didnt want him to asperate it so i didnt keep going with that. I also dropped a couple big seeds in his mouth and a couple pieces of cat food (vet advice for cat food). Should i not feed him solid foods like the seeds and cat food?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cat food is good in proteins. I don't see anything wrong if it's solid since she's not a baby anymore. Liquids will get from peas to help the cat food digest. But i do not have cats or dog and i do not know how hard cat food is. If it's really hard you can put them in a bowl with water, keep them a few hours untill the are soft as the peas; that will hydrate him since she's not much water intake.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't throw in the towel yet! Squeaker.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pollo70 said:


> Don't throw in nthe towel yet! Squeaker.


She won't!
She's a fighter


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> Cat food is good in proteins. I don't see anything wrong if it's solid since she's not a baby anymore. Liquids will get from peas to help the cat food digest. But i do not have cats or dog and i do not know how hard cat food is. If it's really hard you can put them in a bowl with water, keep them a few hours untill the are soft as the peas; that will hydrate him since she's not much water intake.


Oh, thats a good idea. Thatll get some of the meds in him too  should i soak ALL of the cat food and peas and corn and seeds? I dont want him to o.d.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Pollo70 said:


> Don't throw in the towel yet! Squeaker.


Thank you. I wont, my heart is as big as the state i live in (CA), especially when it comes to my fur and feather babies.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Btw, quick question, should he be getting grit right now?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> Btw, quick question, should he be getting grit right now?


Don't worry about the grit now.As long as she eats peas and cat foot, no need for her digestion. You can pop in her mouth also pigeon seeds.Don't forget the vitamins.
I keep saying she. But you say HE. Sorry


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> Don't worry about the grit now.As long as she eats peas and cat foot, no need for her digestion. You can pop in her mouth also pigeon seeds.Don't forget the vitamins.
> I keep saying she. But you say HE. Sorry


I call all my birds he's, im sure theres some pissed off lady birds in there  theres only one i call she because she just seems like one to me lol. Shes my prettiest bird, so she got a pink leg band. She started off being "my bird", we each picked our favorite bird the day we got them.... but now "free bird" is my favorite. I like his personality and hes a lucky bird (escaped after less than 2 days in our loft, got attacked by a hawk, got an injured wing from the attack, walked home and has mostly recovered and is doing great)... in case you havent read my other threads lol... anyway, all of them are "boys" except one that i call a girl. Im sure theres plenty of girls tho


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> I call all my birds he's, im sure theres some pissed off lady birds in there  theres only one i call she because she just seems like one to me lol. Shes my prettiest bird, so she got a pink leg band. She started off being "my bird", we each picked our favorite bird the day we got them.... but now "free bird" is my favorite. I like his personality and hes a lucky bird (escaped after less than 2 days in our loft, got attacked by a hawk, got an injured wing from the attack, walked home and has mostly recovered and is doing great)... in case you havent read my other threads lol... anyway, all of them are "boys" except one that i call a girl. Im sure theres plenty of girls tho


Of course i know Free Bird. I am the one who said and i still keep my argument of having very good homing instinct, since she..lol he had to find its way home walking...Amazing

PS I have a similar problem with he & she. But for me: any white bird it's a SHE


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

He just died a few minutes ago  i fed him the reccomended ammount and made sure he swallowed each piece before putting another in his mouth. I guess it was too stressful for him. Must have already been too far gone. Im so sad

Now, question is: should i treat the flock for coccidiosis with the 6 in 1 medicine and a couple weeks later treat for ornithosis since im not sure which one it is? Or just treat for coccidiosis which is what i started treatment for today?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> He just died a few minutes ago  i fed him the reccomended ammount and made sure he swallowed each piece before putting another in his mouth. I guess it was too stressful for him. Must have already been too far gone. Im so sad
> 
> Now, question is: should i treat the flock for coccidiosis with the 6 in 1 medicine and a couple weeks later treat for ornithosis since im not sure which one it is? Or just treat for coccidiosis which is what i started treatment for today?


I am sad too...
Are the dropping loose? If they are, you could treat for coccidiosis; but as far as i read on PT so far, never treat 6 in 1 or 4 in 1..not efficient
But 1 in 1 yes


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> I am sad too...
> Are the dropping loose? If they are, you could treat for coccidiosis; but as far as i read on PT so far, never treat 6 in 1 or 4 in 1..not efficient
> But 1 in 1 yes


So should we stop 6 in 1 treatment and use sulfa? We also bought that just in case. This birds droppings were green and loose. The other bird poos seem okay i think but they were loose when we first got them, but that could have been due to stress. Would stopping this treatment and immediately switching to sulfa be okay? We only put it in at about 6 pm tonight.

We also suspect ornithosis because he has occular discharge, everything but that seems to point to coccidiosis, but coccidiosis symptom is watery eyes. He definately had what looked like what people get in the morning in the corners of their eyes. IF we treat for ornithosis, how long should we wait to treat after treating for cocci


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeaker said:


> So should we stop 6 in 1 treatment and use sulfa? We also bought that just in case. This birds droppings were green and loose. The other bird poos seem okay i think but they were loose when we first got them, but that could have been due to stress. Would stopping this treatment and immediately switching to sulfa be okay? We only put it in at about 6 pm tonight.


If you started the treatment you should go on with it. It's not like all your birds are ill and need special care. This is just preventive. We'll see afterwards .


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> If you started the treatment you should go on with it. It's not like all your birds are ill and need special care. This is just preventive. We'll see afterwards .


I'm worried if they all have it now


----------

